# Squonk Porn! Warning: Rob Fisher Stay Away From This!!



## Fickie (30/7/14)

Just a little article I found with way to many pretty pictures!

http://www.esigarettanews.com/box-mods-trend-passion-goal-or-future/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Great link, thanks. And some awesome stuff in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/14)

Wow! There are some beautiful looking Reos on that site!
Thank you for the link!


----------



## Fickie (30/7/14)

Agree! Very, very stylish and so many of them will go handsomely with brown shoes!! LOL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne (30/7/14)

Wow!! those are nice!


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

fickie you know you want one 

check the classies , just for you lol


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

wow! 

So....who'll be the first...?


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

So, where can i get one of those...? or even better yet, where can I get the parts to make one of those...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

oom rob WILL have them all soon


----------



## Fickie (30/7/14)

I just had too go back and stare again! Some seriously cool and special craftsmanship there!


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Wow!!!! Some stunning vapes!!!


----------



## Fickie (30/7/14)

It also makes me feel like getting a project underway @Nightfearz. I think importantly I will keep a look out now for the right material , surely the connectors will sort themselves out after? Some serious pride, love and skill involved in many of those. Can't help but admire the art.


----------



## Alex (30/7/14)

What a nice find @Fickie,I just love some of those designs.


----------



## Silverbear (30/7/14)

Ok, I think this site should be a banned or prohibited site, but damn to late I have seen it.


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

stealthvapes.co.uk does sell most of the parts, but with the pound where it is now, it might get expensive. might be able to get the buttons in SA I'm sure, but the ego connector might be problematic.... we'll see.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/14)

Now THAT is Vape *PORN *of NOTE! *N2H* stuff everywhere!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

Nightfearz said:


> stealthvapes.co.uk does sell most of the parts, but with the pound where it is now, it might get expensive. might be able to get the buttons in SA I'm sure, but the ego connector might be problematic.... we'll see.


 
Buy now - it get more expensive if you wait. Rand is going down. 
What i didn't buy when it was around R8 = $, because i thought that was high, i regret now.


----------



## Gizmo (30/7/14)

OMG I see a purchase incoming from my side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> OMG I see a purchase incoming from my side


 
Oh do you now... You didn't ask my permission


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> OMG I see a purchase incoming from my side


 


Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh do you now... You didn't ask my permission


 
You can tell us more. We won't split on you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (30/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh do you now... You didn't ask my permission


----------



## Paulie (30/7/14)

Wow all I can say!!


----------

